# 2002 Nissan Altima Door Handle Replacement



## miamicuse (Sep 17, 2010)

Rear left plastic door handle is broken, the whole piece came off so there is no way to open door from that side.

What is involved in replacing it myself? Do I need to take the door apart for this little thing?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe you'll have to not only take the door panel off, but remove the window regulator module out of the way to gain access to the back side of the door handle. Once there, you'll need to disconnect either a rod or a cable and then remove the two bolts that attach the handle to the door. It's been awhile since I had one apart, do maybe another will chime in with more specific info.


----------

